# Scorch Marks no matter what I do ???



## Constellation33 (May 13, 2007)

Hi People,

Please please help. Why oh why do i still get scorch marks no matter how much I vary the pressure and heat settings. I always get the seam under the garment I am pressing on showing through as a nice scorched strip. It is so annoying as I have had it mentioned to me by one or two customers. Also each of the four corners of the press leave scorch marks too. How do i solve this once and for all? I have a teflon based sheet stretched around the rubberised bottom platen on the press and I use a teflon sheet on top of all my transfers. This burning happens whether I sublimate or am pressing vinyl cut. Any help or advice greatly received.

Frustrated in the UK.

C33


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

ouch! have you checked the temp your press is _actually_ putting out?? i use a teflon sheet with each press and have NEVER scorched a shirt with it.....even at the 400 deg. required for dye sub........i'd be especially concerned that you're getting scorch marks at the corners.....does your teflon sheet complete cover the press area? sounds as tho you may have an issue with either your thermostat or your heating coils....


----------



## Constellation33 (May 13, 2007)

jberte said:


> ouch! have you checked the temp your press is _actually_ putting out?? i use a teflon sheet with each press and have NEVER scorched a shirt with it.....even at the 400 deg. required for dye sub........i'd be especially concerned that you're getting scorch marks at the corners.....does your teflon sheet complete cover the press area? sounds as tho you may have an issue with either your thermostat or your heating coils....


Hi,

thanks for the response. I keep my press at 200 deg celsius for all sub dye stuff. Its a brand new press so I am a bit purtubed by the marks. I have tried pressing at 150 degrees celsius (300 fahrenheit) but the design does not come through as vibrant or colourful. Just out of interest, how long do you press each garment for? I am setting the timer to 45 secs. Is that too long do you think? The teflon sheet does cover the entire area.


----------



## Dave_S (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi Ellis, I would try to get your hands on a laser thermometer to check the actual temperature of the press, it sounds to me as if its much hotter than the the readout says. Also I agree with Jan, it sounds if there may be some problem with the actual press especially if it's scorching on the corners. Just to ask what make and model of press is it?. I do my transfers @ 180 degrees C for 14 seconds, and dye sub stuff @ 200 degrees C for 60 seconds (yes I am in England!).
regarding the scorched seam, are you able to 'dress the press' i.e tuck the back of the T-Shirt beneath the bed of the press and just have the front side that your printing on the press bed. Hope you understand what I mean, I maybe haven't explained it very well!, this should eliminate the seam marks if you can do this.

Let us know how you get on

best wishes

Dave


----------



## Jennilyn012 (Mar 9, 2007)

HI Ellis! When I first started I had some transfers before I had shirts, so I went and bought cheap tshirts at a dollar store, when I pressed on them it looked like they were scorched, even though we pressed the shirt first but after a few hours the material cooled and evened out. But I'm still careful not to get cheap shirts. Good luck!

JEnn


----------



## Constellation33 (May 13, 2007)

Hi Dave,

Its a Sprint Mag digital which i purchased around a month ago through Target transfers. It cost over £800 so i know its a pretty decent model. Its probably more my inexperience than there being a problem with the press. I can dress the t-shirts under the press if they are large garments. Any kids, ladies or XS-S then Ive got no chance. It tends to be that I get scorch marks when i am pressing on ladies, kids and smaller garments, when i have no choice but to press onto seams, collars etc.. How do you get round this? Thanks for the help by the way.

Ellis


----------



## Constellation33 (May 13, 2007)

Jennilyn012 said:


> HI Ellis! When I first started I had some transfers before I had shirts, so I went and bought cheap tshirts at a dollar store, when I pressed on them it looked like they were scorched, even though we pressed the shirt first but after a few hours the material cooled and evened out. But I'm still careful not to get cheap shirts. Good luck!
> 
> JEnn


Jennifer,

Thats good to know. Hopefully that will be the case for me. When I am sublimating I use Vapor Apparrel, and when I am pressing vinyl designs I tend to use Gildan cotton tees. Two completelty different materials but with a similar schorching effect on each. Perhaps you are right, this scorching might not be permanent. I might waste a few garments so i can do a press and wash test and see how i go. Thanks for the comments. 

Ellis


----------



## Jennilyn012 (Mar 9, 2007)

Ellis, since you mentioned it the shirts that I bought were a gildan brand, I now stay with a jerzee 50/50. I've noticed that on 100% cotton you get more marks on the shirt and it takes longer for them to go away. I was so flipping out when this happened to me  I was printing on a red shirt, it was horrible! But like I said after several hours it went away. Hope this helps

Jenn


----------



## Dave_S (Jul 13, 2006)

Ellis, Thanks for the reply, Mmmm a tricky one!, well the press is a good one and you're using good T-Shirts (I always use 100% cotton Gildan 2000 or Gildan 5000), so i think we can rule the brand of T-Shirts out, also vapor apparel are supposed to be very good too even though I haven't tried them. Jennifer mentioned about 50/50 shirts, they are a little more difficult to get in the UK as opposed to the USA, there is only one place I know of that stocks them, thats Starworld, the other big suppliers in the U.K only do 100% cotton (unless you know different!). You COULD always try a different brand of T-Shirt, but personally don't think this will make a difference. Another thing you could try is instead of using a Teflon sheet, try silicon paper (very similar to greaseproof paper), not sure if it would make a difference or not, but it's worth a try. I use this more than Teflon. I'll keep racking my brains to think what else it may be...........
The above are just a 'stab in the dark' but worth a try, i'm struggling for answers now!........

let us know

regards

Dave


----------

